# 2003 Rice a Roni Good!



## Low Key (9 mo ago)

Found a 2003 expired Beef Rica a Roni in the pantry. The flavor packet was a semi dry glob but when put in warm water, which you have to add, it dissolved and the end product was just as a new box. Cool! Just wanted to share and I would like to see other successful outdated foods that have no problems with shelf life.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Good stuff - I'm still picky @ bread & dairy but even I have been eating 'expired' stuff lately.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@Low Key, you've not returned since posting this.
Did you survive?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Gee and I thought dustin of 2 year pas BB date KD was hardcore?
Guess I am just a rookie.

Godspeed


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Low Key said:


> Found a 2003 expired Beef Rica a Roni in the pantry. The flavor packet was a semi dry glob but when put in warm water, which you have to add, it dissolved and the end product was just as a new box. Cool! Just wanted to share and I would like to see other successful outdated foods that have no problems with shelf life.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Apparently, commercial canned foods are good for 2 years or more after best before date! USDA says, _INDEFINITELY._



*What about the foods in your pantry? Most shelf-stable foods are safe indefinitely. 
In fact, canned goods will last for years, as long as the can itself is in good condition (no rust, dents, or swelling).
Packaged foods (cereal, pasta, cookies) will be safe past the ‘best by’ date, although they may eventually become stale or develop an off flavor. 
You’ll know when you open the package if the food has lost quality. Many dates on foods refer to quality, not safety. See FSIS’ Shelf-Stable Food Safety fact sheet for more information. *










Before You Toss Food, Wait. Check It Out!


It’s happened to all of us: you’re looking for something in the freezer or pantry, and discover food that has been forgotten. Your first impulse is to throw it out, but wait! Is it still good? Chances are it is! Food poisoning bacteria does not grow in the freezer, so no matter how long a food...




www.usda.gov


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Gee and I thought dustin of 2 year pas BB date KD was hardcore?
> Guess I am just a rookie.
> 
> Godspeed


Glad to know, too. Now I can get more Kraft Dinner.



*If all the ingredients of Kraft’s Mac and Cheese are still in their original packets, and are dry and still sealed, then the likely possibility is that it has not spoiled.*
*
If, however, the packet has been opened, its seal has been broken or has been damaged, then there is a possibility of moisture seeping in. There may be signs of mould, you may also find that the pasta has become clumpy or soft or you might notice that the sauce mix is damp and lumpy.
*
*Irrespective of whether or not you find any moisture or mould, if left unused for too long, the sauce mix or the flavor packet will lose its flavor and potency and this means you’ll need to throw it away, not just out of caution and to avoid any mould or fungal formation, but also because it simply will not taste as good as it rightly should.*











Does Kraft Mac and Cheese Expire or Go Bad? - PreparedCooks.com


Kraft Mac and Cheese is a pantry staple in every American household.




preparedcooks.com


----------



## Low Key (9 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> @Low Key, you've not returned since posting this.
> Did you survive?


I did survive but have no other experiences so far..


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

I was served 4 year expired pickled horse radish just yesterday, Easter Sunday. The jar was open and came out of the fridge, likely where it lived the last 4+ years. Smelled fine, tasted fine. Didn't notice the date until after I went for that 2nd hunk-o-ham. Laughed out loud, shared the date with the table, then still put it on that 2nd hunk as the last serving tasted just fine. Ma likely tossed it out, embarrassed that she served expired food. Near 24hrs later, no ill effects. Generally speaking, food poisoning sets it really quick - usually with 1-3hrs. I wouldn't buy expired food if I could avoid it, but if it comes out of my cabinet and smells fine, looks fine, I am eating it....


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

charito said:


> Glad to know, too. Now I can get more Kraft Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to test a box of no name mac and cheese that had a BB of late 2018. If you don't hear from me in a timely manner then you 'll know the results.

Godspeed


----------

